# Why do babies rub their feet together?



## kuhlmom (Sep 23, 2005)

Anybody know why babies rub their feet together constantly like they're trying to start some kindling on fire?

That can't feel good.


----------



## mommymonkey (Feb 16, 2007)

My 3 month old ds doesn't rub his feet together. But he does like to rub them on me when he is nursing. I think he is saying, "Get me a foot massage."







I always do!


----------



## kuhlmom (Sep 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommymonkey* 
My 3 month old ds doesn't rub his feet together. But he does like to rub them on me when he is nursing. I think he is saying, "Get me a foot massage."







I always do!

That's cute! Maybe my dd is trying to give herself a massage?

I guess I thought all babies rubbed their feet together because all three of mine have. I just was wondering if there was a developmental reason for this. Am I really the only one who's baby does this?


----------



## glendora (Jan 24, 2005)

Probably it just feels good.

Or, ya know, they're checking to make sure those tootsies are still down there. You never know when one will get away.


----------



## Twwly (Jan 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kuhlmom* 
Anybody know why babies rub their feet together constantly like they're trying to start some kindling on fire?

To take their socks off?


----------



## kuhlmom (Sep 23, 2005)

OMG, Twwly that is TOO funny!








I knew there had to be some reason for it.


----------



## lollith (Jan 19, 2007)

My dd did this too... she'd rub them back and forth furiously. Around 4, 5,6 mos... I can't even remember now but she doesn't do it anymore. I assumed it was when she first discovered her feet... and the things they could do?


----------



## WNB (Apr 29, 2006)

Mine does it when she's anxious or otherwise excited. Sometimes it's a happy thing, but mroe often it's a sign of concern.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Maybe there's an evolutionary link to crickets!









DS does this too. It's usually when he's really happy.


----------



## sarah.kostanich (24 d ago)

WNB said:


> Mine does it when she's anxious or otherwise excited. Sometimes it's a happy thing, but mroe often it's a sign of concern.


 just wisneif


kuhlmom said:


> Anybody know why babies rub their feet together constantly like they're trying to start some kindling on fire? That can't feel good.


 Just wondering when your child outgrew this? my 5 month old does it often when getting upset/ frustrated. thanks


----------



## gexema (3 mo ago)

kuhlmom said:


> Anybody know why babies rub their feet together constantly like they're trying to start some kindling on fire?
> 
> That can't feel good.
> 
> ...


Rubbing their feet together may provide a tactile sensation on their lower limbs, making them eager to repeat such action. Babies normally kick, extend their legs, and rub their feet merely as a habit of exploring their lower extremities.


----------



## r.rudrabharti (15 d ago)

Wow Nice


----------

